# Surf Prediction



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Any thoughts on what the surf will look like the next 3 days? Will we get a north wind being on the back side of Ida????


----------



## GregO (Aug 18, 2005)

It looks good today. I'm tempted to give it a try. The waves are not too big, but not sure on the water clarity. With the westerly factor in the winds, it will be a bit dirtier, but hard to tell how much. Not sure about Tues or Wed. Thurs and Fri have potential, with the winds returning from the Southeast.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

HoustonKid said:


> Any thoughts on what the surf will look like the next 3 days? Will we get a north wind being on the back side of Ida????


As the others said "great today" but the wind switched to the West this evening and it's pretty dirty right now according to a friend in Galveston.
Tight lines


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I went and hammered them. See report here.








Surf Report - Bull Reds and Limits of Trout


Hit the west end of the Seawall at 6:45 am. Water was almost calm with a few big waves but far from rough. Water color was terrible. Not chocolate milk but not far from it. I did however smack the Bull Reds. Hooked up with 4 on the trout rod throwing croakers. I landed 3 of them with one...




www.2coolfishing.com


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i told myself i was done surf fishing for the year but it's lookin kinda good


----------



## EDSpecial (Jun 16, 2020)

How are the roads? Access to San Luis via SS?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

should be ok. i went down yesterday to pointe west and all the roads to the beach that i saw were passable. didnt go to the pass itself though. the morning was beautiful but it was a skipjack and small shark fest


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Went Sunday around mid-day to SS, mostly skips and sharks but caught two 17" and one 22" trout. I usually don't fish the surf after August but had to give it a go it looked so pretty.


----------



## Nino10 (10 mo ago)

i told myself i was done surf fishing for the year but it's lookin kinda good


----------

